# Stag horn help



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have a fairly new nano, a 12x12 cube that I started about 6 weeks ago. It's the first I've used Aquasoil in and first with HC. Shrimp -CRS and Carbon Rilis, couple Nerites are the only inhabitants.

Things have been going well with the HC growing in nicely. A couple of weeks ago I noticed some BBA. Wasn't a surprise, CO2 has been consistent after a little variation in the first week, so I thought it would sort out. Last week I noticed some staghorn developing. Unfortunately it has been increasing too quickly for me to remove.

I have never had stag horn before and am not sure how best to combat it in a way that won't harm the inhabitants or the HC.

Light is an e-series that produces ~100 PAR at the substrate.









Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I had staghorn and bba before in my shrimp tank. Search up one two punch, well i used that method and MOST of the algae went away.. i cant say for you, but my shrimps didnt suffer any casualties.. 

When you have staghorn or bba itll always be there no matter what you do unless you strip your tank. So the only way is to prevent it from comibg back


----------

